# Spouse being uncooperative with divorce papers



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

My husband and I have been separated for over a year now. He said he wanted a divorce and I wanted things to be simple so I just wanted to go ahead and say you keep your debts and car Ill keep mine we dont have kids so thats not a problem and I sent him the papers to sign so I can just file an uncontested divorce without a lawyer. Well he wont sign. So now Im mad and said fine this is a no fault state and Im entitled to a 50.50 split which will leave him with about $20,000 of my debt. If I get a lawyer will I be able to do this if hes refusing to respond?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don't know the laws in your area but the first thing you should do is contact a divorce attorney and have a consult to discuss your options.
These are usually free..

Have you contacted your Ex to inform him that he either signs the nice fair no fault divorce and sends the papers back or you'll hire a pitbull to remove his testicles as well as half his financial worth in an ugly divorce suit?

Sometimes people need to be motivated.


----------



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have contacted him and told him I was getting a lawyer and stuff but he doesn't seem to care.


----------



## DumpedAgain (Feb 14, 2013)

Sigh.... I am just beginning the D process, thought it might
get easier towards the end, but it sux at the end too?


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Confused99 said:


> My husband and I have been separated for over a year now. He said he wanted a divorce and I wanted things to be simple so I just wanted to go ahead and say you keep your debts and car Ill keep mine we dont have kids so thats not a problem and I sent him the papers to sign so I can just file an uncontested divorce without a lawyer. Well he wont sign. So now Im mad and said fine this is a no fault state and Im entitled to a 50.50 split which will leave him with about $20,000 of my debt. If I get a lawyer will I be able to do this if hes refusing to respond?


Why does he need to sign anything?

I've had a similar situation... Originally, the idea was an amicable, no fault divorce for me and my almost-ex. But once we had a rough draft, she started dragging her feet and wouldn't negotiate.

I got tired of waiting, and filed the petition for divorce last Thursday (Valentine's Day!)... Now she's got 30 days to respond, or my attorney and I can proceed without her. Now, she's on a deadline.


Pb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pbartender said:


> Why does he need to sign anything?
> 
> I've had a similar situation... Originally, the idea was an amicable, no fault divorce for me and my almost-ex. But once we had a rough draft, she started dragging her feet and wouldn't negotiate.
> 
> ...


You are paying an attorney. She was trying to save them money by doing the divorce themselves.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> You are paying an attorney. She was trying to save them money by doing the divorce themselves.


And in the beginning, so was I!

I'd originally hired the attorney only to the prepare the paperwork and file it for us. I had the spare money to cover his modest flat fee, and I wanted to make sure everything was done right the first time. I'd talked it over with almost-ex and she'd agreed.

My STBXW's uncooperativeness required me to rethink why I'd hired him and what for.

That aside, she could still file on her own without a lawyer. The point is, learn the laws and rules... and do what you need to do to move things forward.


Pb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

